# Installation imprimante : comment faire ?



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Novembre 2002)

salut
jai un reseau avec un mac et un pc
je me connecte a internet sur le mac via le reseau et le pc

le pc a une imprimante
jaimerai pouvoir imprimer de mon mac sur cette imprimante

vous pouvez me dire coment installer une imprimante reseau ?


----------



## shadows (28 Août 2003)

Hello,
d'après ce que j'ai lu sur les différents forum, y a pas trop de solutions avec os x et une imprimante connectée sur le pc. Il faut visiblement la derniere version de dave qui doit reconnaitre ton imprimante si elle n'est pas trop vielle... Tout ceci n'est que supposition alors comme je la télécharge maintenant, je fais un test et je te tiens au courant.

A plus


----------



## Benji (28 Août 2003)

je te conseille d aller faire un tour  la 
pour moi ca a marche nickel


----------



## shadows (28 Août 2003)

Bon ...
J'ai essayé DAVE 4.1 pour OS X et franchement si ton imprimante est récente autrement dit si elle est dans la liste que te propose le mac y a pas de soucis

a +


----------

